# Quitman County



## Researcher31726 (Nov 2, 2006)

_This is an excerpt from my weekly column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in the 11/02 issue of The Citizen News. Hope it helps some. Thanks to those who help with it.
Sue_

The Outdoor Scene
By Sue Jones

.....Quitman County is minus some deer now, according to Bobby Taylor, with Taylor Deer Processing and Taxidermy in Cuthbert.  James Hughes, from Columbus, brought in the biggest buck that Bobby has seen this season so far.  The Muscogee County man was hunting Randolph County when he harvested the 9-pointer; it tipped the scales at 240 pounds! Stewart County, also, yielded a big 8-pointer that weighed 220 pounds to a Florida hunter who shot him in the Lumpkin area. Bobby, one of a handful of hog processors in the area, is, also, still getting in hogs that the deer hunters are harvesting, too.  
     “The 11-pointer was taken in western Randolph near the Quitman County line,” advised Rick Swick, of PatRick’s Place, when he was talking about one of the biggest racks brought in this season. “Things are going really good for the hunters! We had good numbers on both Saturday and Sunday, although activity slowed down some on Monday.  It was warmer, then; that’s not so good for deer hunting.”  He added that one of his hunters talked about seeing four bucks feasting on a food plot that was a fall mix of oats, wheat, and rye.  Mother Nature is providing some good buffets for the deer and other creatures.  “The acorns are really dropping,” Rick said.  “We’re having a pretty good acorn crop, which is good for the deer!”


----------

